# Is Cannondale goes aero?



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

*Is Cannondale going aero?*

Note: Pictures taken from Cycling Tips blog. Full article here: The best of Eurobike 2014: bikes and wheels | CyclingTips

Cyling Tips blog newest entry showed the best of Eurobike 2014. Pictures of BMC and Canyon's concept bikes, more disc mounted road bikes and aero bikes were pictured (and expected).

Looking through the aero road bike pictures and I see this....








Has Cannondale finally caved in and is making an aero roadbike?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

fireplug said:


> Note: Pictures taken from Cycling Tips blog. Full article here: The best of Eurobike 2014: bikes and wheels | CyclingTips
> 
> Cyling Tips blog newest entry showed the best of Eurobike 2014. Pictures of BMC and Canyon's concept bikes, more disc mounted road bikes and aero bikes were pictured (and expected).
> 
> ...


Why not, the bike industry is definitely driven by herd mentality.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Disregard. Looking at the picture I knew it looked close to the Slice. Enlarged the picture and you can make out the word Slice in the front fork.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes it is the new Slice. And while it uses more normal (but much better) brakes and stem/bars setup, it's actually quite something. The Hi-Mod frame is only 1kg which is quite light for a TT/tri frame.

One thing though, you wont see the Cannondale team racing on it as it is not UCI-legal (oddly, it says otherwise on Cannondale's website) because of the super thin seatstays. From what I gather, they're not tubes but solid and offer a good amount of vertical flex at the rear axle (but the rest of the frame stays stiff) to help with confort, they might use a similar technology as Cannondale's sister brand GT's Grade gravel bike (solid flexible glass fiber core stays wrapped with carbon).

As for a road aero bike, of everything you can have aero, the frame itself is about the least important according to many and your position on the bike probably being the most important. I'm always quite amused when I see a guy riding on a full aero road bike but with 2' of headset spacers under their stems, 46cm wide bars and the upper body so upright it makes my mom's hybrid bike more aero! Narrower bars, aero wheels, helmet each offer more aero gains than a frame. While the tiny bit of advantage an aero road frame gives might be worth it for WorldTour level racing, in some situations, it's more of a marketing non-sense for consumers if you ask me... and it comes with a weight penalty and often a confort penalty too.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

EVO is genuinely aero.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

This is my favorite schematic/article on biggest bang for buck in time trial stuff

Biggest Bang For Your Buck In Time Trial Equipment | CyclingTips

you can see from it that using shoe covers has more aero effect than an aero frame!


----------

